# Aulani closing 3/24



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 21, 2020)

Multiple reliable websites reporting Aulani closing 5 PM 3/24 through end of month.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 22, 2020)

The whole Ko Olina resort area has been ordered to close.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 22, 2020)

blondietink said:


> The whole Ko Olina resort area has been ordered to close.


Yep, saw that later. Also saw on some news source that the Marriott is remaining open “for their owners.”


----------



## frank808 (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes Marriott Koolina is still open for owner using their weeks. Everything is practically closed and resort is nice and empty. 

Using the pool for the last day as it will be closed from tomorrow until Marriott decides to reopen. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybaker (May 16, 2020)

Any word on opening up at KoOlina either Disney or Marriott. We’re scheduled for three weeks end of November.


----------



## frank808 (May 16, 2020)

No to Marriott Koolina or Aulani.

Today was 5he first day you could a totally hangout to play ot later on a beach.

Aulani is still closed with nothing g going on there.

Here at Marriott there are 2 new rooms occupied. Bringing the total to 5 or 6 rooms occupied in the whole resort.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT (May 17, 2020)

frank808,

Are you just loving it there?  You have that paradise all to yourself!  I love Ko'Olina and am missing it terribly.  Haven't been there in more than 4 years now.  Probably my favorite resort ever.

The pools are closed still, yes?



frank808 said:


> No to Marriott Koolina or Aulani.
> 
> Today was 5he first day you could a totally hangout to play ot later on a beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## dannybaker (Jul 14, 2020)

Any word on KoOlina or Aluni opening dates. Our friends work at KoOlina and they have been told  they are *furloughed until one October.*


----------



## frank808 (Jul 14, 2020)

Marriott Koolina has stayed open and has never closed its doors. All activities were closed in April. Mid June 2 pools, grills, weight rooms etc opened up. Just no activities, steam rooms and saunas. Yesterday the quiet pool closed down again but grills, work out rooms, zero entry pool etc are still open. 

Aulani has not opened up yet. Disney has not said anything about the reopening of Aulani.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------

